# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Europäisches Metastasenzentrum an der Charié

## Heribert

Die Charité-Universitätsmedizin Berlin hat das Europäische  Metastasenzentrum Charité eröffnet - und damit das erste dieser Art im  deutschsprachigen Raum. Dieses interdisziplinäre Zentrum am Campus  Charité Mitte dient als Anlaufstelle für Patienten aus ganz Europa, die  fortgeschrittene Tumorerkrankungen haben. Durch die Einbindung des  Metastasenzentrums in das Charité Comprehensive Cancer Center stehen den  betroffenen Menschen exellente Universitätsmedizin, ein Team von  Spezialisten unterschiedlicher Fachrichtungen sowie modernste Verfahren  und Techniken zur Verfügung. So sollten auch Betroffene mit vermeintlich  aussichtsloser Prognose  die Möglichkeit zu einer Zweitmeinung,  Reevaluierung und Therapie erhalten. Es gibt auch eine sogenannte  "Cancer-Hotline", also eine spezielle Informations-Telefonnummer 030 450  564 222.
  Weitere *Informationen*

----------

